# Can't install xorg



## Leandro Fernandez (Jul 13, 2017)

In these days, I installed FreeBSD on a virtual machine(VirtualBox). I tried also to install the graphical interface. But, I can't install the xorg using ports, nor packages.

Someone has any tip to do otherwise or  knows what's wrong with xorg?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way - Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

